# Our newest moderator - PaulfromItaly



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am proud to announce that our newest moderator is PaulfromItaly.  He will be helping manage the Italian-English forum if you hadn't guessed. 

It's great to have you with us Paul!

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuto, "boss."   

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Cosa dire?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you very much for this chance you're giving me.


----------



## ILT

Welcome to the team Paul!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ma stra-stra-stra-complimenti!
Besser gehts nicht. 

Quasi quasi mi vien voglia di scrivere due o tre off topic per il gusto di essere cancellato dal nuovo mod...


----------



## TrentinaNE

MünchnerFax said:


> Quasi quasi mi vien voglia di scrivere due o tre off topic per il gusto di essere cancellato dal nuovo mod...


Don't throw too much raw meat in Paul's direction -- he's a tiger!   (his _gentile_ mod-title notwithstanding )


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulazioni!


----------



## elroy

Welcome.  I look forward to working with you.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Congrats! I hope to visit the Italian forum more often in the coming months! 

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti Paul!!


----------



## ElaineG

Congrats on coming out of the closet, Paul.


----------



## lsp

My best wishes for your wise, witty, rational, compassionate modding, what else would we expect from you, Mr P?!


----------



## cuchuflete

Benvenuto Paolo,

Be careful with the lions Romans Italomods!


----------



## cas29

Congrats Paul!

You've already been so helpful -- you can improve??? wow.
Glad to see you joining the ranks of the moderators!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congrats and good luck, Paul!




LRV


----------



## valy822

Tanti complimenti Paolo, sarai sicuramente all'altezza del nuovo compito!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElaineG said:


> Congrats on coming out of the closet, Paul.



How do you know my she is actually a he?? 
Damn it! must be that time I told you he kept using my aftershave...


----------



## Siberia

Well done Paul!!!!  Buon lavoro e figli maschi!!!!!!

Sib


----------



## rocamadour

Grande notizia! COMPLIMENTISSIMI Paul!    

Devo dire che ho avuto per un attimo la stessa idea di MF di metterti subito al lavoro con la "censura"!


----------



## Vanda

Benvenuto alla squadra, Paolo!


----------



## GavinW

Weddone! ;-) Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!! Another feather in the cap for the IE forum. IE rocks! (As does SI, of course....)


----------



## Whodunit

_ Good luck in moderatoring such a busy forum! I hope you won't have to have your hands full with my posts too often. _


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Paul, quale onore averti come moderatore! 
_Congratulazioni!_


----------



## Nunty

Tanti complimenti !


----------



## Poianone

* Orpo, you have been promoted!  *​*That's really great! Congratulations Paul, Brescia advances and conquers Wordreference!!! (ok folks, I'll stop with those intensive Risiko sessions, I promise!  ) *


----------



## Saoul

Ma quindi quando stamattina ti ho chiesto se oggi sarebbe stato il grande giorno del tuo annuncio pubblico, mi hai volutamente ignorato, giusto? Potevi dirmelo che eri già un official mod...

Va che non ci si può fidare nemmeno dei colleghi! 

Complimenti Paul. E' fantastico averti in squadra.

ModerIgor


----------



## Agnès E.

As promised by Mike, I've brought your new chair; every mod has his own.

Bienvenue, Paul !


----------



## Flaminius

Benvenuto, Paul.

¡Tanti spaghetti!


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Round about the cauldron go;
In the poisoned entrails throw.
Double, Double, toil and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble.
Fillet of a fenny snake,
In the cauldron boil and bake;
Eye of newt and toe of frog,
Wool of bat and tongue of dog.
Adder's fork and blindworm's sting.
Lizard's leg and owlet's wing,
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble.*

AHH NO IT'S* PAUL* HE'S COME TO STOP THE TROUBLE!

(congrats!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks everybody..
Would you still be so kind to me if I trashed your posts?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Don't worry, you won't trash mine as I'm just a lurker in the I-E...

Shall you also help with the CD... well, then it would be a different story!  

Meanwhile, *CONGRATS!*


----------



## cherine

Congratulations and Welcome to the team Paul
 
 
  ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I'm just a lurker and learner in the It-En too, and hope to be one of the It-Fr one day. 
Even if I can understand some Italian, I'm not ready to speak, nor to write it. I'm sure you will do a good "job".


----------



## bubu7

Anche se non ci siamo ancora incrociati permettimi di farti le mie congratulazioni e i migliori auguri per il tuo importante incarico.  

bubu


----------



## LV4-26

Qu'on gratte absolument tous les jeunes, sans aucune exception.
Cheers, Paul !


----------

